# Controller funktioniert nicht !



## MOSNavigator (31. März 2017)

Hi !

Habe mir für Star-Wars-Battlefront den Controller Thrustmaster-Dual-Analog-4 gekauft, allerdings funktioniert er nicht. Auch ein Testweise angeschlossener PS4-Controller hat nicht funktioniert.
Thrustmaster sagt man benötige keine speziellen Treiber. Bei der Überprüfung der Controller-Funktionen im Geräte-Manager gab es keine Probleme. Bei der Verwendung des Controllers in Battlefield 4 (ebenfalls EA-Spiel) gab es auch keine Probleme.

any ideas ?

LG, MOSNavigator


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2017)

Kannst den Controller denn im Menü irgendwie überhaupt als Eingabegerät wählen? Oder hast du das getan, aber im Spiel tut sich nix? 

Nebenbei: wie kann man denn mit nem Controller gegen die Maus-Gamer mithalten? ^^


----------



## MOSNavigator (31. März 2017)

Im Menü gibt's einen eigenen button "Controller ja/nein". Steht logischerweise of "ja". Gamer-Maus ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2017)

MOSNavigator schrieb:


> Im Menü gibt's einen eigenen button "Controller ja/nein". Steht logischerweise of "ja". Gamer-Maus ist nicht so mein Ding.


 evlt. ist es nur mit dem xbox-Controller möglich.


----------



## fox1990 (2. August 2017)

MOSNavigator schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Habe mir für Star-Wars-Battlefront den Controller Thrustmaster-Dual-Analog-4 gekauft, allerdings funktioniert er nicht. Auch ein Testweise angeschlossener PS4-Controller hat nicht funktioniert.
> Thrustmaster sagt man benötige keine speziellen Treiber. Bei der Überprüfung der Controller-Funktionen im Geräte-Manager gab es keine Probleme. Bei der Verwendung des Controllers in Battlefield 4 (ebenfalls EA-Spiel) gab es auch keine Probleme.
> ...



Xbox controller gehen plug and play mäßig hab ich gehört, mit anderen kanns probleme geben..
ich würd mir allgemein für viele microsoft und EA games eine software runterladen, die einen xbox controller emuliert. dann kannst du auch keybinds ändern was manche spiele nicht ohne weiteres erlauben.


----------

